
Ask HN: How would you build YC from scratch today? - simonebrunozzi
Imagine YC didn&#x27;t exist today, and you just had the idea to build it.<p>How would you build it differently than the YC we know today?
======
muzani
Accelerators are a bubble now, but only because YC has sucked up all the
talent. It's hard to imagine a what-if scenario, especially since YC has paved
the way.

But as someone from a nation relatively low in talent and funding, what I'd
like to do is a "bottom feeder" accelerator. Instead of trying to build
unicorns, we'd aim for ideas that are too small for VCs. Ideas that can take
$10k and aim for a $50k exit.

This would reduce the pressure on trying to build unicorns, and instead
encourage them to build small, tight communities and good service, which
ironically gives them resistance vs giant corporates.

It would probably cover things like Evernote, Trello, Slack, Zenefits, CRMs -
hyperfocused small ideas that don't need a lot of talent to get off the
ground, can hit a global market at low cost.

------
sauravt
[https://twitter.com/AlexMasmej/status/1181560926882779136](https://twitter.com/AlexMasmej/status/1181560926882779136)

